# Fresh crab molt



## Ben02 (Jun 15, 2019)

One of the crabs moulted today, I’m annoyed I missed it. 

(The dark crab is the crab and the light one is the old shell)

Nature is amazing isn’t it.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 15, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> One of the crabs moulted today, I’m annoyed I missed it.
> 
> (The dark crab is the crab and the light one is the old shell)
> 
> Nature is amazing isn’t it.


It is a cool process to watch! Also shrimp, which shed the old shell blindingly fast. [emoji2]


----------



## Ben02 (Jun 15, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> It is a cool process to watch! Also shrimp, which shed the old shell blindingly fast. [emoji2]


I’ve had some feeder shrimp but I didn’t have them long enough to see them shed, I’ll have to get some more. I always miss their molting process, they always do it in the night when their most active, it’s a very vulnerable stage.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 15, 2019)

And you can’t beat a fresh Chesapeake Bay soft shell crab sandwhich, with Old Bay!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 15, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> And you can’t beat a fresh Chesapeake Bay soft shell crab sandwhich, with Old Bay!


Do you really eat the whole crab?


----------



## Ben02 (Jun 15, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> And you can’t beat a fresh Chesapeake Bay soft shell crab sandwhich, with Old Bay!


I’m afraid there is not a lot of meat on this crab.


----------



## Sleppo (Jun 16, 2019)

dmmj said:


> Do you really eat the whole crab?



Yup! Pan fried in some butter it’s sooo good.


----------



## Ben02 (Jun 16, 2019)

dmmj said:


> Do you really eat the whole crab?


I think the eyes are the only thing people don’t eat.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 16, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> And you can’t beat a fresh Chesapeake Bay soft shell crab sandwhich, with Old Bay!


No, no, no...hard shells only! But yes on the Old Bay!

My family has a summer place off the Magothy. When we were kids my cousin and I caught many crabs off our pier. I'd pull them up on the string, and he would net them. And yes, we had a soda can to measure! 

I don't think there are any there now. Like seaweed...a thing of the past in the creeks and rivers.


----------

